# Network Error 22/62 - Looking for feedback



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks,

DIRECTV has asked me to help collect some data for the Error 22/62 issue that some of you are seeing. There is a web page set up to collect some information so that DIRECTV can better identify the problem and find a solution.

If you are having now .. or have had in the past .. the Error 22 or Error 62 problem, please visit the following website:

http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/projects/2262/default.aspx

The page is self explanatory and the data collected there will not be used in any other manner than for resolution of this problem.

If you had this problem in the past, but no longer have this problem, then please make a note in the comment section like this: "I previously had this error, but currently I do not have this error."

Thank You.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

As of today, after three days of failing to connect, I can again connect to the internet on all receivers. However, I did not make any changes to my router configuration or home network. Data submitted with comments ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Drew .. There are some other folks claiming success now as well, so it appears that things are at least heading in the right direction


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I submitted my info. 

I got connected results twice today. However when I tried to do a Test Connection my receiver froze at 88% complete.

This is different from the previous 5 or 6 days but I don't know if its better or worse.

I can download from the http address and I can resolve the IP address using nslookup but I can't ping it. That should say something about the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> As of today, after three days of failing to connect, I can again connect to the internet on all receivers. However, I did not make any changes to my router configuration or home network. Data submitted with comments ...


This fact points out yet another time that something outside the software have an effect on the "system."


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Thanks Drew .. There are some other folks claiming success now as well, so it appears that things are at least heading in the right direction


We joke all the time at work that if we just wait long enough, issues will resolve themselves. Looks like that works at home, too! 

I'm happy the connection is back and I didn't have to lift a finger. I'm also very happy that the survey is there, and hope everyone who had issues takes five minutes to input their information. :up:


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I filled in the survey, but the problem "fixed itself" last night. So I don't know if all the tests I did from my PC would have worked when the problem existed. Even now, however, I can't ping the address they ask you to ping. I can resolve it, but not ping it. I did put in the note about connectivity currently working, but being broken before last night.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I filled in the survey, but the problem "fixed itself" last night. So I don't know if all the tests I did from my PC would have worked when the problem existed. Even now, however, I can't ping the address they ask you to ping. I can resolve it, but not ping it. I did put in the note about connectivity currently working, but being broken before last night.


pinging may not work depending on the firewall settings of that server. Glad to hear that things "fixed" themselves as that is always a good sign. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I filled in the survey, but the problem "fixed itself" last night. So I don't know if all the tests I did from my PC would have worked when the problem existed. Even now, however, I can't ping the address they ask you to ping. I can resolve it, but not ping it. I did put in the note about connectivity currently working, but being broken before last night.


I couldn't ping that server either, but the name did resolve to an IP address. Everything else is working though ...


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, after reading about other people having success with the network test, I gave it a try on the two boxes that I had posted on as having failed the test and I now also can connect to the internet. I'll fill in the survey. [Mod Edit: Removed Item RE: Cutting Edge]

Edit: Thanks Doug.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

DarinC said:


> I filled in the survey, but the problem "fixed itself" last night. So I don't know if all the tests I did from my PC would have worked when the problem existed. Even now, however, I can't ping the address they ask you to ping. I can resolve it, but not ping it. I did put in the note about connectivity currently working, but being broken before last night.


It looks like my problem may be "fixed" also. I turned on my set at 5:30 AM EDST, went to Setup-Network-Test Connection and it reported back Connected. Amazing.

I am currently downloading an episode of This American Life. The download is very slow and bursty; 60 secs of no activity, 5 secs of activity, etc. It has been downloading for 2hr 15min and is only 86% complete but the good news is that it has maintained connectivity.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

oldengineer said:


> It looks like my problem may be "fixed" also. I turned on my set at 5:30 AM EDST, went to Setup-Network-Test Connection and it reported back Connected. Amazing.


Amazing? Not really. Someone at Directv probably rebooted something on their end. That really is the only way computer/network things fix themselves.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Amazing? Not really. Someone at Directv probably rebooted something on their end. That really is the only way computer/network things fix themselves.


You must be an IT guy  .. Remember, the best IT guys are the ones nobody notices


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I spent the day redoing my network. My HR-21 box sits in the middle of the house so I moved my router there and changed the connection from Powerline to direct wired.

It made a big difference. Connected immediately. No more error 22. A 30 minute episode of This American Life (in SD) downloaded in 37 mins.

I see lots of users reporting success with the Powerline Adapters. I'm now using mine with a PC and its not a good connection. The Turbo 85 utility says I'm getting 85MBps transfers but I had to slow the speed down to 10Mb to get an internet connection. I think my house wiring and the Powerline Adapters were part of the problem.

I still think there was something in the network though. I got the Powerline Adapters on July 5 and was able to connect and download until around July 17.

Now it looks like I'm back in business. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Doug, should I file a follow up at iamanedgecutter?


----------



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

I made a change to my router - turned on UPnP. Now Network Services passes, that's the good news. And I get the daily fortune. The bad news is I no longer have Media Share on my menu. All connections pass (network & internet) and I can ping the HR20 from the PC.

I have worked with networks for the last 20 years. I don't understand what Network Services means or what it is supposed to do? Can anyone explain it (preferably a moderator)?

Regarding UPnP: when I display my UPnP devices in Windows, I see 3 devices - my Netgear router, TVersity Media Server, and a Roku Soundbridge (media player). If the HR20 is trying to play in the UPnP environment, shouldn't it appear in the list? I would prefer this to be answered by a moderator or someone who really knows. Thanks.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

After the claims today that internet issues were starting to work........I tried again and this time Network Services said 'Restart Services' instead of the continuous 'Start Service' I was seeing. All is working, I pass the Network test and the Internet test; Fortune and Widgets are working :hurah: 

I do not see Photos but...............I can't get my PC to share with my brand-new Playstation 3 so whether the missing Photos selection is the DVR issue or my stupid #?/**! Vista PC is still to be resolved


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Thanks Drew .. There are some other folks claiming success now as well, so it appears that things are at least heading in the right direction


Suddenly yesterday afternoon when I just decided to see if anything had changed, I can now connect on my HR21-700, and get to media share. Previously, I would get the error 22, even though I was connected to the network.

Now I have internet and network connectivity along with media share.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

My receiver (R22-100) suddenly is able to connect to networks services and receive the daily fortune. I have not changed anything and was unable to use the service since I got the receiver a month or two ago, but all is fine now.
Hope the situation stays this way.


----------



## roywip (Sep 20, 2007)

I can finally have Daily Fortune and can also connect to Network Services. I changed my Sprint DSL 660 modem to bridge mode & change my Netgear WPNT834 to the static numbers and DSN numbers that were in the DSL 660 modem.
I have 2 HR20-700 and 2 HR21-100 that are all receiving the Daily Fortunes & connecting to Network Services


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 22, 2007)

I am also able to connect to directv's network. I made no changes at all to my setup. It all worked before last firmware update then stopped working after update. I assumed they would eventually fix it and to my surprise they did fix things in short order!


----------



## Computer idiot (Aug 11, 2008)

I am glad you all can connect now. I am still getting error 22 and am not smart enough to figure out what everyone did to get connected. Have been trying to do this for two weeks now.


----------



## totoros (May 13, 2008)

Computer idiot said:


> I am glad you all can connect now. I am still getting error 22 and am not smart enough to figure out what everyone did to get connected. Have been trying to do this for two weeks now.


What connection are you using? If it is wired, is it connected to the top ethernet port? If it is the powerline, is it plugged directly into the outlet and not a powerstrip?

Have you tried to Restore Defaults before trying to connect again?


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm still having problems as well. I'm using a Pelican PL3669 wireless adapter which was designed for the XBox-360 but has worked flawlessly until recently.

I've verified that the wireless connection is still good by hooking it up to my PC (I'm posting this via that Pelican wireless adapter. Works like a charm on my PC.

But when hooked to the HR20, it passes all tests except the internet one. Same behavior as others have described. I've tried my ISP's DNS servers as well as openDNS.

Any ideas?


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know if this will help anyone else...but going through the above "survey" page...got me to try something and it fixed my problem. Previously I had been entering for the DNS what is in my router. However, when I looked at the DNS settings of my PC that is accessing the internet, it turns out the DNS is set to my router IP Address. Changing my DNS within my HR21 from my router DNS to my router IP (my DNS and Gateway entries are the same now in my HR21) now gives me a successful internet connection!!


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

gvaughn said:


> I don't know if this will help anyone else...but going through the above "survey" page...got me to try something and it fixed my problem. Previously I had been entering for the DNS what is in my router. However, when I looked at the DNS settings of my PC that is accessing the internet, it turns out the DNS is set to my router IP Address. Changing my DNS within my HR21 from my router DNS to my router IP (my DNS and Gateway entries are the same now in my HR21) now gives me a successful internet connection!!


This networking stuff is strange. Maybe its differences in manufacturers' software/firmware. If I do an ipconfig from my PCs it shows the DNS of my ISP. I've got my HR-21 set up using that, but I think it also works using the Default Gateway address.


----------



## dkerne (Jun 17, 2008)

I came into this thread hoping to find new information or tips regarding a resolution to this problem.

Unfortunately, for me, all I see are comments from others who had the problem "go away" magically on its own.

I'm in Day 3 of Network Error Hell. Receiver is connected to the network, but is not connecting to internet. I had no problems w/ connectivity for weeks, then suddenly...

Initially received Error 62, then rebooted everything (cable modem, then router, then HR-21)...which then resulted in me no longer receiving Error 62 but Error 22 instead.

DirecTV says it's a know issue (duh) and that they're "working on it". Until then, I guess I'm just SOL...:nono2:


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

dkerne said:


> Unfortunately, for me, all I see are comments from others who had the problem "go away" magically on its own.


Actually I posted specific details of what I changed to resolve my problem. It may not work for you...but it wasn't magical and I provided the details.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

totoros said:


> What connection are you using? If it is wired, is it connected to the top ethernet port? If it is the powerline, is it plugged directly into the outlet and not a powerstrip?
> 
> Have you tried to Restore Defaults before trying to connect again?


Wired network here. I got rid of my Error 62 (receiver connected to the network, but not to the internet) when I discovered one of my "dumb" Netgear FS605 switch's 4 output ports was bad. The amber indicator light next to each of the HR21's ports would have been a clue for me _if I had known they existed_. 

However, I didn't know until I read this post from *totoros* that it was possible to get a better result from the top port even if all ports are good.

Once I connected to a good port (the bottom one, in my case), all was OK. Incidentally, I did happen to do a Restore Defaults before trying to connect again (and succeeding).


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I had disconnected the Ethernet cable for awhile. Just now, after downloading new CE software (026C), I could no longer connect to the Internet using the Connect choice -- until I did yet another Restore Defaults and retried.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

gvaughn said:


> Actually I posted specific details of what I changed to resolve my problem. It may not work for you...but it wasn't magical and I provided the details.


Your solution worked for me. As posted above, my connection has worked fine for weeks (a little over a month) then all of a sudden I got an error 62. I am using a static ip address. My other HR21 is using the same settings as this one had been without any problems. I was able to dl on that machine while this one had an issue. Changing the DNS settings on this machine to the IP address of the router fixed the problem - not magic at all!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Getting the same error now but mine is man made. My routers are having issues so I won't be hooked up again until Friday at the earliest or next week at the latest.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I’ve never had these errors, but I have had some flaky problems with Media Share not finding my server and such. I did some tinkering with DHCP that seemed to fix that problem, so I’ll throw it out here in case anyone else wants to try. 

I have all of my HR20’s set to obtain network settings automatically through DHCP from my router. I the programmed the router to assign them reserved IP addresses based on their MAC addresses. So, for example, the HR20 in the living room is always 192.168.0.71. Since then, I have had no issues with Media Share finding my server.

One other thing I’ll mention is that I use OpenDNS.org instead of my ISP’s DNS (AT&T DSL). On top of that, I am running a domain server (Windows 2008) so my router is actually hard-coded to point to my server, which then in turn uses OpenDNS as the DNS forwarder.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> You must be an IT guy  .. Remember, the best IT guys are the ones nobody notices


Don't you know computer problem resolved via Blue Smoke and Mirrors?


----------



## gtonthebus (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been perusing these threads for DAYS trying to figure out what's been wrong with my setup...and I'm in!
Let me try to be helpful to people who have been having the same issue.
I have an Apple Express network and another Express as my remote. I had to setup the network as a "WDS" system with one Express as the base and the other as remote. Still couldn't break through. Reset the receiver, changed the ethernet port I was using and still was getting "ERROR 62." Then used my router's IP address as the DNS entry, as suggested above and BING! It worked. 
So there is hope for us all...no thanks to DTV CS. But all thanks to everyone here and on Apple and DTV's forums.
So thanks to everyone for finally hooking me up! If anyone has a similar setup to mine and needs help, post it here and I'll keep checking in to try and return the favor with advice on what I've done. I am by no means a techie either, so if I can do it, so can you.
Thanks again...


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I tried the gvaughn solution, router gateway address same as DNS address, which is just what my computer are seeing. That didn't do it for me.

I still cannot connect, and as others have not otherwise I cannot connect to DOD even.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Well, I tried the gvaughn solution, router gateway address same as DNS address, which is just what my computer are seeing. That didn't do it for me.
> 
> I still cannot connect, and as others have not otherwise I cannot connect to DOD even.


I'd try to reset defaults first. then in my setup, I have DHCP enabled, so the receiver gets an IP.
The Subnet mask should also be there [same as on your PC].
Default Gateway is my router IP.
DNS is my modem IP.
For network services, I need to set them manually and then open the two ports in my router for the IP of my receiver.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

very odd, I never had to open up the ports on my receiver before for the H20 to work. What are the ports to open?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> very odd, I never had to open up the ports on my receiver before for the H20 to work. What are the ports to open?


I've retired my H20s and since they don't have network jacks, mine were never networked.
My "HRs" ports were needed to be opened in my router, for network services to work, but this isn't needed for VOD/internet.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I meant HR20, I think I have an HR20-700 from about 1.5 years ago.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> I meant HR20, I think I have an HR20-700 from about 1.5 years ago.


I have two.
resetting defaults, re-running "connect now" and then running system test, with the setting above, have worked to clear up my network errors. If these didn't work, I've "loaded" the settings and then rebooted the DVR.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

what is the modem IP? Is that the gateway ip?

here are my current modem reported settings

MAC Address	
Connection Type	PPPoE
IP Address	
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.255
Gateway	151.164.184.109
DNS	68.94.156.1, 68.94.157.1
MTU	1492


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

alrighty, it seems to be working.

I RESET all settings, and it appears that the box may have been throwing a MAC address red herring. I HAD a mac static setup for this box in the past, just so the router would always assign the same one. But, the MAC was totally wrong, so the "static" IP that I had on the box was wrong.

A RESET had it showing up TWICE in my connected devices, I looked up the accurate mac on the machine, and all is good.

thanks all for the help


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> what is the modem IP? Is that the gateway ip?
> 
> here are my current modem reported settings
> 
> ...


If this was like mine [when I used it] the router & modem are in bridge mode, so as AT&T support said "it's a dumb modem" and your router does everything.

Glad you got yours up and running. :hurah:


----------



## DRKnapp (Oct 7, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd try to reset defaults first. then in my setup, I have DHCP enabled, so the receiver gets an IP.
> The Subnet mask should also be there [same as on your PC].
> Default Gateway is my router IP.
> DNS is my modem IP.
> For network services, I need to set them manually and then open the two ports in my router for the IP of my receiver.


Is DHCP the default configuration for the DVR? I do not have the option in my network setup.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, this issue is now BACK. Don't know why I have tried the way to get it working as listed above, and how I set it up before. Also tried resotring defaults, nothing works.

Box connects to network it seems, but not to the internet.

I really hate this, since the box recently didn't record some shows and I would love to VOD them now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> Well, this issue is now BACK. Don't know why I have tried the way to get it working as listed above, and how I set it up before. Also tried resotring defaults, nothing works.
> 
> Box connects to network it seems, but not to the internet.
> 
> I really hate this, since the box recently didn't record some shows and I would love to VOD them now.


 Is your DNS matching what your computer is using?


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

yes, it is just 192.168.1.1

The DNS servers at the ROUTER are of course differant, and I believe dynamic as well provided by the DSL modem and local connect.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> yes, it is just 192.168.1.1
> 
> The DNS servers at the ROUTER are of course differant, and I believe dynamic as well provided by the DSL modem and local connect.


The router "should be" handling everything for you.
"My worst case" needed to have the router rebooted [with a 5 min wait] and then rebooted my receivers.
"Sometimes" I need to run a system test to get my internet connection to "pass", as after a reboot, only the network shows connected.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

yes, I see NETWORK as connected, but it shows no internet.
I'll try rebooting router and modem, and receiver and then running the system test on the receiver.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

nope no worky, rebooted router, rebooted receiver. nothing. This is really bunk!


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> nope no worky, rebooted router, rebooted receiver. nothing. This is really bunk!


Did you try a 'restore defaults' from the Advanced Setup screen?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> nope no worky, rebooted router, rebooted receiver. nothing. This is really bunk!


Are you using a Linksys WRT-160N by chance? I had very poor luck with that router (two of them in succession would lock up after about 12 hours of use and would only recover with a power disconnect/reconnect).


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I have tried everything I can think of.
restore defaults.
setting everything up,

192.168.1.111 is the static ip
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1 gateway
192.168.1.1 DNS

I have tried putting in SPECIFIC DNS servers, none work and it doesn't seem to POST them to the settings, it defaults back to 192.168.1.1

I have tried changing the DNS on the router, or opendns, or static DNS and not dynamic.

that doesn't work

I have tried restarting it, that doesn't work. I recall that the last time this happened, I COULD get the DOD working, but not the "internet" to show connected.

But this time, no DOD/VOD and of course no internet.

The router SEES it, gets a device ID actually and not just from the MAC address.

Assigns the same "static" ip everytime, but still the unit doesn't get anything.

Is there some port that should be forwarded to this unit?


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm connected, NO idea what I did, since I didn't change anything, just another reboot, the seventh today.

But, now the VOD has NOTHING LISTED. Is there some listing download that takes time after a reboot?

I have the feeling that IF i reboot now, I WONT have the internet again but WILL have the VOD list.

Nothing is listed on the receiver now, stupid f.. d* receiver.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> I'm connected, NO idea what I did, since I didn't change anything, just another reboot, the seventh today.
> 
> But, now the VOD has NOTHING LISTED. Is there some listing download that takes time after a reboot?
> 
> ...


Yes, it takes up to 24hrs for the entire DoD list to poulate.


----------



## ajfitzer (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been having the same issue. VOD working, but no internet!! I have my HR23-700 with a Netgear Poweline adapter I bought after reading some info on this site, and got the thing to give me on-demand access. However, I still cannot get the box to show an Internet connection...forget the error number (maybe 13 or 22), even though I know for sure my Actiontec (fios) router sees it connected. I do not recall the IP, or DNS numbers now as I am at work. What the heck am I doing wrong?? I am assuming it is a network connection set up somewhere. I have been browsing this board for days, taking notes, and trying to make sure I have this set up right, but I am simply not getting any network love on my HR23. I want to stream some pictures (we have a few hundred of the kids) and perhaps some internet radio. Nothing complicated. The PC I am using is a HP Pavillion a1219h with a Pentium 4, 519K, 1GB memory, 160GB HD, and it has a DVD RW drive.

Does anyone know if the Actiontec router FIOS provides has a default OPEN DNS or Static DNS Setting or how I can change it? Nothing complicated on my network, and I checked the firewall on the router and everything looked kosher. 

I am somewhat technical so I hope to be able to work this thing right. HELP!! Thanks-

Fitz


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

I notice that the posts here are quite old. Anyway I am indeed getting either 13 or 22 "Internet not connected".

Directv suggested calling GeekSquad or call Lynksys (WET610n). Lynksys wanted 9.99. 

I guess paying DTV monthly service does not count here ?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

w3syt said:


> I notice that the posts here are quite old. Anyway I am indeed getting either 13 or 22 "Internet not connected".
> 
> Directv suggested calling GeekSquad or call Lynksys (WET610n). Lynksys wanted 9.99.
> 
> I guess paying DTV monthly service does not count here ?


directv does not install or provide support for your internet connection or router/modem configuration. you're paying for tv through satellite..


----------

